
Facebook just released this new open source JavaScript engine - eristoddle
https://www.zdnet.com/article/facebook-just-released-a-new-open-source-javascript-engine/
======
lildoggo
>"...Hermes is not aimed at browsers or, for example, how Node.js on the
server side"

Very confusing sentence..

>"We're not trying to compete in the browser space or the server space. Hermes
could in theory could be for those kinds of use cases, that's never been our
goal."

The article ends here, could anyone explain what the _goal_ of Hermes is? It's
great that Hermes is more efficient for React applications, but how am I going
to deliver my React applications with Hermes? If facebook's goal isn't to
"compete in the browser space or the server space" how do they plan to get
people using Hermes?

~~~
mindcrash
React Native runs on a JavaScript runtime with a FFI to integrate with native
iOS and Android APIs

Hermes is basically a replacement for the (current) default React Native
runtime which is designed to work a lot faster in that particular scenario.

